# Contractor Help Needed In Eastern PA



## SNH (Aug 8, 2015)

Leading Pa. Landscape & Snow Management company is looking for qualified contractors to fulfill snow plowing, shoveling, spreading materials, and loader work on Commercial properties. Work will be awarded to contractors that meet our qualifications. Must have up to date equipment and trained staff. We will also ask for references of current clients. Please submit a request to bid by 8/15/15 5:00 pm through www.strausernature.com/wintercontractor

MUST HAVE THE FOLLOWING: 
-	MINIMUM PLOWING EXP OF 3 YEARS
-	¾ TON 2009 OR NEWER TRUCK AND/OR SKID STEER AND 1.5 plus CUBIC YARD LOADER
-	INSURANCE ALL 3 TIERS 
-	3 SNOW RELATED COMM REFERENCES
-	EMAIL, WEB ACCESS, AND CELL PHONE

Sites available in Monroe, Lehigh, Berks, Lebanon, Lancaster


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

Are you still look for subs in lancaster county


----------

